# Wire glue



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Have ya'll used this stuff????

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Conductive-...331000704088?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4d112dec58

Anyone tried it? It almost looks too good to be true.
I have no doubt that it works, but I am wondering about its durability.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Have ya'll used this stuff????
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Conductive-...331000704088?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4d112dec58
> 
> ...


just my guess... probably some NASA type invention....
but I would think that the ohms/resistance would be high 4 small electronics like leds (??)

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's actually what it's advertised for, low voltage electronics.

JoeLED ???


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> That's actually what it's advertised for, low voltage electronics.
> 
> JoeLED ???


yeah, ask Joe.. if he don't know about it or the idea..who does??/:tongue:

Pete


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

saw it at Radio Crap yesterday. don't know if it works, but it is probably cheaper there.


----------



## a110alpine (Oct 30, 2012)

go on you tube and you will see this in action.. preparation is key.. some are very unhappy with the product but it does not look like they stirred it correctly. you have to watch them all to get an idea of what to and what not to do. with all the stirring that you do it will probably work for you.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've tried it with poor results, might just have been me. There was another thread on it here a couple of years ago where people smarter than me explained why it just would not work well (something about the resistance and conductivity of the material).


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It would seem the best potential this sort of thing would have is making track joints better without having to take the track apart.
With the mixed results some folks have had with this stuff, you couldn't build a circuit board with it on the body.

I never heard of this stuff, so I was wondering. 
I seem to recall some stuff years ago made of copper that was supposed to do the same thing.

Interesting.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It would seem the best potential this sort of thing would have is making track joints better without having to take the track apart.
> With the mixed results some folks have had with this stuff, you couldn't build a circuit board with it on the body.
> 
> I never heard of this stuff, so I was wondering.
> ...


noth'n beats 'Ol soilder & a heat sink.... :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I rekon it has useful applications. I bet JoeD could use it for polarazing the underside of his nifty work and dispense with some of the tedious solder connections.

Then again NOT learning to; or never improving your soldering skills isnt necessarily a good thing. I'm always amazed at the amount of "resistance" applied to not learning this particular skill.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm guessing a touch of glue on the bottom brushes would be illegal in most states??? RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Might be good for shoe repairs!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive never tried it. It looks interesting, but I don't know if I could trust it to hold wires to LEDs. A little extra resistance won't hurt as long as it isn't excessive. I'm watching an auction, but don't know if I'll pull the trigger on one to test.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...ce=CAT&znt_medium=RSCOM&znt_content=CT2032229


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Might be good for shoe repairs!!!


Wow! Memory blast. 

When I was a wee sprat, I used to solder up the holes worn in the curved shoes of my Aurora Vibes - with my dad's hundred-watt Weller gun. That was before replaceable shoes - you had to ditch the whole bottom plate of the chassis when the shoes wore through - or plug 'em with solder.

-- D
"Well, y'r welcome, jolly tinker, an' Oi 'ope y'brought yer tin."
.


----------

